# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  How tall: height and size?

## Beantown Abuser

How many of you guys out there r over 6 feet. And over 260 pounds. I'm 6'6 290 and proud at 18 wit 18 1/2 inch arms. What about u guys?

The bigger the better

"Genetics whats that........i'll make my own genetics"

Greg Kovacs is the man still

"Ever wonder why other athletes are passing you buy? Maybe it's because you're at a nightclub, shaking your ass to the early hours of the morning. These are the same guys who attack my style of training. These fat fucks whine about how you can only do so many sets for this, and so many for that. As if they know. What divine power came to them and told them all of those secrets? I know when I'm done, if I'm not standing on top, it wasn't out of laziness."

"You can't touch my level of sacrifice. Why? Because I don't care what happens to me. I don't care if I die, as long as they bury me in a big fucking box. "

----------


## WS6_KID

"Ever wonder why other athletes are passing you buy? Maybe it's because you're at a nightclub, shaking your ass to the early hours of the morning. These are the same guys who attack my style of training. These fat fucks whine about how you can only do so many sets for this, and so many for that. As if they know. What divine power came to them and told them all of those secrets? I know when I'm done, if I'm not standing on top, it wasn't out of laziness."



BRAVO!!!!!

----------


## BigGreen

I'm 6'3" and did top out at a hair over 260 once...but for me it isn't pretty once I climb over 250. I can usually manage to hold some shape, vascularity and separation (not great by any stretch of the imagination, but it's there) at 250-253, but as soon as i go over that, i smooth right out and look, frankly, pretty bad imo.

----------


## mfenske

6' 5" 240lbs. Arms about 16 (used to be 18ish when I was fatter)
About 20% bodyfat (not sure, my caliper should be here on Fri.)
Trying for 250 @ 12% or less.

----------


## BlocRoc

Damn

I feel small

5'11'' at right about 200lbs and 13% bf

Shooting for 225 and under 10%...

L8

----------


## Lostsoul

I'm 6'5 260lb, bout 15% b/f my current aim is 290lb at 8%, then i'll see how i go from there, wanna get more of a symmetrical look, and more shape and separation, always liked the look Frank Zane had, not too big, but well shaped.

i was 290lb but bodyfat was weeey too high, dunno how big my arms are, prob around the 18 mark, but my legs are definetely my best feature.

----------


## GetLarge40

I'm 6'3 weighing 245 right now with arms 19' with 8% body fat, my goal is to get up to 265 but i don't want to have to much water weight, so my question to you is what is your waste size and body fat, i know you are only 18 but lets look at the facts.

Get large!!!!

----------


## ann

Theres some big boys on this board  :Smilie:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

6'2" and 240lbs

----------


## thetick

im 5'5 but i'm 200lbs down from 215 my goal is 225lbs. jacked up like what. then again they dont call me the tick for nothin.

----------


## xcelbeyond

Well - I'm just a little guy. Small frame, 6-1/8" circumference wrist but wide hips/pelvis. At 5' 6", it was just yesterday (I'm currently 2 days out from a contest) I was 195, ~9% BF, 18-1/4" Biceps. Because of my "small frame," I give the appearance of being much larger - at least for bing 50  :Big Grin: 

xcel

----------


## bellx1

6'5" @ 235 lbs. and about 10%bf
was really trying to hit the 250 mark for summer.... but... I will just set a new goal for next summer .... and 265 @ 8% bf is my goal .. and I will hit that in a year .... I will !

----------


## withoutd0ubt

6'2" 212 right now 8% bf, will be around 220 after the summer then i will start a cycle hoping to get to around 240

----------


## UltimateFighter

6'2" 215 16 inch arms

----------


## Captainutrition

6' 3" 237lbs. 6% BF. I'm 4 weeks from a show here in TX. You can take a look at some pics I posted titled " 6 weeks out". My goal is to one day hit the 280 mark at a show. The heaviest I ever was was 261lbs. I got a couple of years to get there. As for the measurements....18 3/4'' arms and 28" quad. Still a pup in my own eyes.

----------


## tdzzii72

6'0 210lbs

----------


## JasonNew-b

6'5" 
263pnds
15%bf

----------


## lilbull

5'6" tall 15.5" arms

----------


## Captainutrition

LIL BULL. You're in the wrong thread! You need to go to the one that is asking for kids.

----------


## lilbull

> LIL BULL. You're in the wrong thread! You need to go to the one that is asking for kids.


Screw you man, I saw where another short person posted theirs, so I posted mine. I ain't a kid.

----------


## big N

> Screw you man, I saw where another short person posted theirs, so I posted mine. I ain't a kid.


beantown ur the tool that was putting dwon short people and criticizing others /flaming when u look like shit ur self so next time u go opening ur piehole think what u say !!!!in 5 ft8 200 at 9% and 18 inchy cold arms ,what????

----------


## NotVinDiesel

I'm 6'2" and 248lb with about 16-17%bf. Trying to cut as much as possible before (hopefully) starting my first cycle this fall (if I can find a source, or get back in touch with my "supposed" source.) I'd like to maybe get down to 240 and lose that other 6-7% of bodyfat before I try to grow again. Kind of wondering how a well put together 280-300lb. would look on me.

----------


## JasonNew-b

6'5" @ 255 w\ 14%BF. I'm really working on cutting down to 10-12% though. Then try to gain LBM to get back to around 250ish.

----------


## Captainutrition

Notvin- got any pictures of you now? 280-300 is what I'm shooting for. I hope to get there in 2-3 years. 
I weighed 261 before I started cutting for this show.

----------


## BIG R

ok, Hate to go after Cappy Nutrish but I'm 5'6" [email protected] very lean. Want to be 200 lean that would be what I would be happy with.

R

----------


## jonesmeister

:Strong Smiley:  ok, im 5.7 currently 245 lbs (biceps 17.5)starting a course of test/deca /dbols so gona be packing some extra mass v.soon  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Captainutrition

OH BIG R.....you are killing me.

jones- 245 and just 17.5 biceps!! little weird but ok.

----------


## BIG R

Cap,

I would have been taller only I was such an angry little kid, always fighting and never eating good stuff like I should have......dam, just to be 5"9' would have been cool. 
And now I am a PIG, and always in a good mood  :Wink:  Wish I was this way when I was a pup.....only its a little too late.

R

----------


## Captainutrition

You kill me bro.  :LOL:  

I send you some pics tonight.

----------


## animal333

I am 6"3" usally around 280 pounds on a cutting cycle, now at 265 body fat in the mid to high teens and arms are 19 1/2 flexed.

----------


## jonesmeister

:surprisin , ive got really weak tri's captain nutrition  :Frown:  but hey thats life eh?

----------


## Captainutrition

> :surprisin , ive got really weak tri's captain nutrition  but hey thats life eh?



Arms are one of my weakest points too, so I know how you feel.

----------


## GetPsycho

6'5" 215 @ 8% - 17.5" arms

----------


## B-BOY

damn i quess im the midget of the board... 5'5 200 8%bf 18inch cold.. I see the hoss's still hang on this board..LOL.. MIKE XXL whats up bro?

----------


## Pump_30

5'7" 160lbs 32 waist 16.5 arms about 13% I would guess never checked....small frame 6.5 wrists

----------


## Catamount

5'11' 228 pds, 6.4% bf and 19 inch arms that the ladies love to touch, hahahaha

----------


## David22

5'5'', 210 pds, 20 inch arms...
AND PROUD TO BE HUGE !

----------


## Carlos_E

5'6", 190 pds and growing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kid Shred

6 ft 203 lbs , pretty lean, 28 inch waist

----------


## JuiCe StUd

5'11 220

----------


## TANK01

OK my turn

6ft 250 lbs 14% and 20 inch arms cold.

God I love test !!!  :Big Grin:  

TANK

----------


## rxarms

My turn 5"8 190 and droping BF my biggest trouble.

----------


## popa

I'm 5'7 and 200lbs

----------


## bignast

Hey, 6'2" 275 17% bf and 19 inch arms, 36 waiste. I hate being taller

----------


## Captainutrition

> Hey, 6'2" 275 17% bf and 19 inch arms, 36 waiste. I hate being taller


Don't hate. Just think of all the little ones on stage wishing they were you.

----------


## Carlos_E

> Don't hate. Just think of all the little ones on stage wishing they were you.


Little ones?

I'm 5'6" the perfect height. Everyone else is just taller or shorter.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flex_Appeal

I am 5'9" 210lbs 18.5" arms (low bf%)

----------


## hoss827

5'7...170 pounds, 16.5 inch biceps.

----------


## jonesmeister

im 5.7 -230lbs  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Freak40

6'2, 270lbs, 19 1/2 inch arms.

----------


## HOOCHEEMAN

I'm 6'5, 265 pounds butt naked, body fat is about 15% but I'm in the middle of a mass cycle right now, gonna get up to about 280 and then get the bf down to around 10%, then I'll shoot for 300 lbs on my next mass cycle.

----------


## mass junkie

5'6 218 or 219...........All table muscle baby  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Jardeeep

6' 4"
320 lbs
22 " arms
35 1/2" Legs
21 1/2" Calves
38" Waist
18" Forearms
62" Chest

Deca , Cyp 20 cc a week each for 4 weeks then drop it down to 8 ccs a week for 8 weeks then drop it to 6 ccs a week for 1 month, then 1 month off and repeat. Not interested in Competing just training. Big Man out.

----------


## Captainutrition

> 6' 4"
> 320 lbs
> 22 " arms
> 35 1/2" Legs
> 21 1/2" Calves
> 38" Waist
> 18" Forearms
> 62" Chest
> 
> Deca, Cyp 20 cc a week each for 4 weeks then drop it down to 8 ccs a week for 8 weeks then drop it to 6 ccs a week for 1 month, then 1 month off and repeat. Not interested in Competing just training. Big Man out.


****......  :EEK!:

----------


## Bigboy123

6'5 280 right now... Dont know my bf, but not too high..

----------


## gtxben

29yo, 6'5", 250 @about 15%bf

----------


## daman1

6'6"
260

----------


## cromespider

19 years old 6'6 250 10%bf beat that

----------


## BDTR

23 years old, 6ft 275 10%

what do i win  :Big Grin: 




> 19 years old 6'6 250 10%bf beat that

----------


## DARKSEID

: :



> 23 years old, 6ft 275 10%
> 
> what do i win


  :Stick Out Tongue: resent:  :Birthday Cake:  :spudniksc take your pick

----------


## DARKSEID

> 6' 4"
> 320 lbs
> 22 " arms
> 35 1/2" Legs
> 21 1/2" Calves
> 38" Waist
> 18" Forearms
> 62" Chest
> 
> Deca, Cyp 20 cc a week each for 4 weeks then drop it down to 8 ccs a week for 8 weeks then drop it to 6 ccs a week for 1 month, then 1 month off and repeat. Not interested in Competing just training. Big Man out.



wow signed up just to post that,  :LOL:

----------


## ironfist

> beantown ur the tool that was putting dwon short people and criticizing others /flaming when u look like **** ur self so next time u go opening ur piehole think what u say !!!!in 5 ft8 200 at 9% and 18 inchy cold arms ,what????


  :LOL:

----------


## LostUp

I feel kind of small for this post but about 5'10 220lbs 37 inch waist, 17 inch arms cold.

----------


## syd

5'9"...190 lbs...

----------


## Odin

5'9 235 15% 18.75 arms 29.5 thighs

----------


## quebecbulk

5,9
230 lbs
18 3/4 arms cold

Dont you just love BB  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Mike Nation

Hi my names Mike i just turned 15. I'm 5'10 and a half. 16 and quarter inch arms. 45 to 46 and a half inch chest. 33 inch waist 17 inch calfs 25 and a half inch thighs 17 and a half to 18 inch neck. This is all when i'm pumped. Sorry i cant show a picture i cant do that on my computer. I plan on being mr. Olympia when im 24 to 27 winning first place.

----------


## cbpumped

5'8 205lbs 12-15% bf right now. Still carrying a bit of winter on me but I don't look fat. Goal is 220-230. I have decided I won't compete unless I make that weight with 32-33 inch waist.

----------

